# Help I need info on breeding angels and raiseing fry



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi I was gave 2 very large breeding pairs of angels There care must have not been great The Guy send them laying on there sides in frezer bags thank god he did not ship them they only had to live a hour like that thank god poor babies.
I am in need to info on breeding if at all links on care of the parents and fry I set them up 2 20 tall but both pairs are way to big for them I have a 30 loaded with guppies and the will be moved to some spare 10's and the tall 20's and have a 29 tall filled with guppies that will be parted out with guppies till I can get 2 55 gallons for each pair I know they need larger amounts of room I know I will have to them and keep them heath if I could put a pic up I would but I have to get battrys for my cam and maybe get a desont pic of them Thanks ahead for info thanks Diana


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Some info here for you.


----------

